

The New State of Digital Marketing - dataisfun
http://spinnakr.com/blog/ideas/2012/06/the-state-of-digital-marketing/

======
mjfern
There's a lot of potential with personalization in marketing, helping
customers find information and content that fits their specific interests.

Another marketing trend that also relates to creating dynamic, rich websites
and the information/data explosion, is content curation. Content marketing has
been around for a long time, in the form of white-papers, branded research
reports, and so on, however marketers are now starting to use content curation
to build rich, timely sites/pages for prospects and customers.

Two interesting examples are CMO.com, an Adobe initiative, and IQ by Intel
(iq.intel.com). These follow other successes in content curation, from
TechMeme to Daring Fireball. Yes, John Gruber presents a lot of original
content, but curated articles and quotes are major components of the Daring
Fireball experience.

If you combine content curation with personalization, you end up with
something that's very interesting. Content curation yields enough content to
serve the needs of a diverse audience, while personalization ensures the
content you serve is uniquely relevant and valuable to each visitor.

We're working on a content curation platform at Intigi.com. And this article
has me thinking that we need to find ways to personalize the curated content
for different types of traffic. Food for thought...

------
adamsfallen
I'm biased but I loved this post, and glad to see some traction here. There's
been some discussion of HTML5/relevancy giving way to an appified website
experience, but I really appreciate considering how that changes the most
basic job-profile of the digital marketer.

Social media marketing seems like the only thing that even resembles this job,
where your audience is differentiated and requires a real-time, context-driven
approach, though the tools that surround it are still quite young (and in the
long-tail mostly relate to group collaboration).

If that's true, I wonder if the role of "social media manager" looks a lot
like the future of all digital marketing?

------
fallous
Maximizing relevance is the thing that most sites fail at. You'll still need
traditional marketing to attract eyeballs to a site (or service, product,
etc.) but this is more about tailoring the product itself to the specific
needs of that particular customer at a single point in time.

There will of course always be limits to this approach in that you cannot know
what a customer wants, especially if the customer doesn't know that either.
It's certainly easier to aim for retention since a customer has already
demonstrated a desire for the product and a usage pattern.

------
drcube
When I visit a random website and they already know who I am, just call me Ted
Kaczynski. I'll be in my cabin in the woods.

------
alanfang
This article just seems like a lot of buzzwords and unrelated points.

~~~
dataisfun
Interesting. What are the points in your opinion and how are they unrelated?
I'd like to see something more substantive than pure trolling.

